# Raft, Catarafts and IK Fall Clearance At RBW



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Fall clearance sale continues while supplies last. Our inventory is dwindling quickly.

Don’t wait, now is the time to save big $$$$.

All boats in stock 15% off and you can save an additional 5% when making a package deal.

We have only a few dry boxes left in stock at 20% off. Same with Oars and dry bags at 20% off.

Click here for sale prices, or call 719-539-9323 for availability.


----------

